# Cloud and trick competitions



## BATMAN (3/1/18)

Hi Guys

Apologies if there has been a thread created for this before,but I was thinking that perhaps it would be cool if there was an open thread so that we could notify each other of any upcoming cloud and trick competitions as I really hate missing out on these.


----------



## midorienvys (16/1/18)

I would love to see some competition dates and places for sure! Even videos of people doing crazy tricks would be nice to see too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

